# TiVo Roamio Prom- HD Upgrade Options?



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm a little behind on latest development and numerous posts in this forum have last update dates of 2010 or lower so I'll ask fresh...

1) What's the largest "drop in" hard drive I can insert factory-fresh into a Roamio Pro, and have the Roamio Pro format and use the entire drive? I read some Amazon reviews that sounded like the WD80EFZX fit the bill, but I didn't see much discussion here about it. Do I need MFS reformatter to get to 8GBs, or will TiVo software handle it without?

2) Assuming I want to preserve my shows from the built-in 2TB drive to an 8TB on a Windows 10 64bit computer, which software do I use?

Thanks in advance! It should be understood, I want a solution that uses the entire drive and not just a small fraction.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

If its just to drop the drive in, 3TB, but the software needs to be up to date.

To 8TB (previously 6TB) limit, drive needs to be started up in the Roamio (indicated in first posts of MFSR).

Unlike in the Series 3, where the limit was 1.2TB, it will use the entire drive space. 

A few ways to preserve recordings, transfer to another Tivo or PC beforehand. MFSTools 3.2. 

Other than that, Guided Setup needs to be redone, and pairing the cable card.

(note my sig, "4XL" = 4TB.) Used a WD40EFRX NAS drive.


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

Is that 8GB for Roamio, Bolt, or both? Anyone try with WD80EFXZ?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

8TB will work for Roamio and Bolt, using MSFR 1.0.0.4.

Use a WD Red drive, or a green (doubt there is one with 8TB). Forget 7200+ RPM drives, creates more heat, uses more power.

The drive in a Bolt is a 2.5" and the 3.5" just barely fits in the Bolt case.


----------



## bungi43 (Sep 6, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/Red-3TB-Hard...474587572&sr=1-1&keywords=western+digital+red

So that would basically be plug n play on a Roamio OTA?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

bungi43 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Red-3TB-Hard...474587572&sr=1-1&keywords=western+digital+red
> 
> So that would basically be plug n play on a Roamio OTA?


Yes


----------



## bungi43 (Sep 6, 2016)

jmbach said:


> Yes


Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

TivoRocks193 said:


> Is that 8GB for Roamio, Bolt, or both? Anyone try with WD80EFXZ?


8TB works on Bolts with MFSR 1.0.0.4 and an external enclosure.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=11006382#post11006382

The WD80EFZX is the only 8TB drive available at this time that I would even consider for TiVo use, but it isn't cheap.


----------



## Spurlock (Oct 12, 2016)

I used that exact drive (WD30EURX) in my Roamio OTA this week and it was quick and easy (except for having to re-do the setup once the drive was replaced).


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Spurlock said:


> I used that exact drive (WD30EURX) in my Roamio OTA this week and it was quick and easy (except for having to re-do the setup once the drive was replaced).


An EURX should be an A/V Green drive, not a Red one.


----------

